# hello to all from michigan



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

hello fellow Michigander. I also work out side and my 8 hives are also doing great "Knock on wood"


----------



## beekeeper08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I cant wait for spring this seems like the longest winter ever.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard.Yupppp...was a tough winter for sure!


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

beekeeper08 said:


> I cant wait for spring this seems like the longest winter ever.


That because it is the longest winter ever


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Beek08. I grew up in Warren. Now I live the SW corner of the state and my two hives have made it so far. Great winter with lots of snow!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome and pray for warmer weather. If I get cold here in Tennessee, I can only imagine how cold you all are up there!


----------



## beekeeper08 (Nov 19, 2008)

knadai said:


> Hey Beek08. I grew up in Warren. Now I live the SW corner of the state and my two hives have made it so far. Great winter with lots of snow!


Hey knadai, I lived in Holland, Mi for four years and I had the perfect place for keeping bees I never thought about it then....hind sight:doh:


----------



## eebnut (Apr 28, 2008)

hopefully no more knee deep snow bees are looking good oh there stiil march.


----------



## beekeeper08 (Nov 19, 2008)

i hope all the snow and rain helps with the lake levels and spring flowers


----------



## eebnut (Apr 28, 2008)

Most lakes I seen are very high even Lake Michigan.


----------



## bestdanny111Q (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello to all residents of my hometown! 
I once helped my father with bees when I was little. 
Now I want to resume. I'm also a designer and I draw such sites Legal Case Management Software, System | Legal Files. I am ready to share my experience in exchange for training


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

welcome back to beekeeping.
hope all goes well for you.

GG


----------

